# Save pictures



## blackshoot (Oct 27, 2012)

Up until now I have saved all my images as jpeg's mainly because this seemed to be recognised throughout. When I started using my DSLR it gave the option to save as RAW + JPEG, I tried this but it took up so much memory and my computer didn't recognise them, I then set it back to JPEG.

Having now started to take better pics and do more with my images do I need to go back to saving as RAW, I am so confused.

I have noticed when I edit in PSE9, even is I only add a border, or do a minor touch up it halves the memory size of the file, I am worried I'm losing quality, they still look ok on screen, I've not printed any large images yet but am considering doing so soon.

What is the best to use? And what are the pros and cons?


----------



## johncam (Oct 27, 2012)

The reason why your file size is decreasing is because you're going from a non-compressed format (RAW) to a compressed format (Jpeg). If you want to see the true size of a jpeg, open it in photoshop and look at the bottom bar of the screen. It gives you the actual file size, rather than the compressed size.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 27, 2012)

Your computer didn't 'recognize' them most likely because it doesn't  have the codec needed to do so.  If you're running Windows, click here.

Your camera should come with software that will readily edit your raw files.


----------



## KmH (Oct 27, 2012)

Once a 16-bit depth Raw image is opened in the PsE 9 workspace after conversion in PsE 9's Camera Raw, the bit depth has to be reduced to an 8-bit color depth because PsE 9 cannot do 16-bit depth edits, a major reason why the consumer grade PsE 9 cost so much less than the professional grade CS 4. The reduction in file size reflects the reduction of the image's bit depth.
Bit Depth
Tutorials &#8211; The RAW File Format


----------



## blackshoot (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for advices :thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

Why Raw -- Part I


----------



## mayonez (Nov 1, 2012)

i shoot jpeg , then covert to raw to edit and save until 100% happy , then save to catalogue as a full quality jpeg , then discard the raw often keeping the original jpeg elsewhere , i am in a small minority though not shooting raw


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2012)

mayonez said:


> i shoot jpeg , then covert to raw to edit ........




Why?  What do you gain?


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2012)

And which Raw file type do you convert to?


----------



## bianca (Nov 11, 2012)

I keep RAW files as DNG format as then they will be future proof  (  remember bettamax and 8track cartridges ).....I dont work on them as a  rule as I shoot jpeg as well....work on the jpegs and use them for the  album etc...but the DNG file is always there just in case


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys, here's my process:

1) Shoot in JPEG small, this allows me to take hundreds of thousands of pictures on my 64GB card
2) After upload convert to RAW for the image quality.  Bigger files = better.  I keep this RAW file as my archive.
3) To edit, I go back down to JPEG small.  Makes it easier for the computer to keep things snappy.
4) Export as a TIFF.  It's all about file size quality you guys.
5) upload that tiff to flickr.
6) post the BBCode image from flickr to TPF
7) select the image and 'save as' back to my hard drive.
8) upload that file with the 'high quality' option to facebook.

That's a lot of work, but being a pro requires you go that extra mile for the image quality you guys.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 11, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Hey guys, here's my process:
> 
> 1) Shoot in JPEG small, this allows me to take hundreds of thousands of pictures on my 64GB card
> 2) After upload convert to RAW for the image quality.  Bigger files = better.  I keep this RAW file as my archive.
> ...



Sure you do.  Call me when the Pixel Fairies get done processing them for you.   :lmao:


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 11, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, here's my process:
> ...



All my friends on facebook are amazed at the 'feel' I get from my pictures.  Especially after I apply some instagram filters.  I didn't mention that in my original post, because I kinda view it as my 'secret weapon' but I guess the secret is out, now go forth and capture those stunning moments of flowers and babies you guys!


----------



## table1349 (Nov 11, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...



The only way your whole process would work is if you fully trusted and used a light meter, incidentally.  :lmao:


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 11, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



I see what you did there.  Well played sir, well played.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 11, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...


For future reference.  :lmao:
http://beabettersmartass.blogspot.com/


There are so many occasions on this forum were #2 would be soooo appropriate.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 11, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:
			
		

> For future reference.  :lmao:
> http://beabettersmartass.blogspot.com/
> 
> There are so many occasions on this forum were #2 would be soooo appropriate.



Your usage of 'incidentally' was so subtly brilliant, one is left speechless.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 11, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mardock (Jan 19, 2013)

Might be tempted to stick with JPEG's but make sure I save at the high quality as suggested.


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2013)

OK. But JPEG is still limited to an 8-bit color depth regardless he quality setting.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2013)

bianca said:


> I keep RAW files as DNG format as then they will be future proof  (  remember bettamax and 8track cartridges ).....I dont work on them as a  rule as I shoot jpeg as well....work on the jpegs and use them for the  album etc...but the DNG file is always there just in case



Once upon a time, people were wiring new houses and buildings with Cat 3 cable as it was considered 'future-proof'.  Now everyone uses Cat 5 and Cat 5E, even though Cat 6 and Cat 7 standards are being developed.  

DNG is NOT future proof.


----------

